# I'M GETTING CLOSER



## oldcoot (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's yesterday's attempt.  Better, but still not as soft as "store bought"


----------



## kyles (Sep 10, 2004)

I still envy your holes, Old Coot! Lovely looking loaf of bread. Now I have figured out how to upload pics here, I shall post a pic next time I bake a loaf......now if only I could figure out the danged camera!!!!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 10, 2004)

everytime i use a bread machine the bread turns out to be really soft


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey!oldcoot
Are you the same guy that has the rate the bacon site?
Im the one that told you about the Mariah Thick Sliced Peppered Bacon.
Absolutley delicious but now I cant get it.


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 10, 2004)

Nope - must be another old coot.


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 10, 2004)

*kyles,* maybe you'd like to try this:

After the first rising, I pat the dough out into a rectangle (sort of) the width of the bakin pan, then roll it out to a little over a quarter inch thick.  Then roll it up jelly roll style and put it in the loaf pan, open edge down.

This amount of dough (3 cups flour) fills the loaf pan a little less than halfway.  You can see it rose about three times that size.

(I let my dough rise in the sun - takes only about twenty-thirty minutes!)


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 10, 2004)

*masteraznchefjr*
, what ingredints do you put in your bread machine?


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

Try this one....its my favorite.


Cottage Cheese and Chives

1 cup cottage cheese(small curd)
1 egg
1 1/2 teaspoon salr
2 tablespoons softened butter
3 to 5 ounces water
3 3/4 cups bread flour
3 tablespoons dried chives
2 1/2 tablespoons sugar
1 1/4 teaspoon active dry yeast

Place ingredients in bread machine pan in order given.......select Sweet Setting.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 12, 2004)

its some type of asian chemical or formula its like special yeast or something that my dad bought in taiwan


----------



## WayneT (Sep 25, 2004)

oldcoot said:
			
		

> Here's yesterday's attempt.  Better, but still not as soft as "store bought"



*Wayne's Healthy Bread*






Check Out my Bread Recipe Here


Oldcoot,
Like you I am an "Old Coot" and I have spent more time then I can remember trying to get the loaf like I used to when it was home delivered via horsecart in the 50's. The baker guy would break the loaf in half if a full loaf was not needed and the texture almost resembled cotton wool. This is what I have achieved in a grain loaf. The recipe yields over 2 kilo (I think that is 4lbs) so it is a lot to knead by hand, I use a machine, mainly because of arthritic probs. You can always halve the recipe. This bread keeps and freezes beautifully. An all white variety can be made by substituting the extra brans, seeds and flours EXCEPT the Soy with white flour.


----------



## kyles (Sep 26, 2004)

I made ordinary white bread today, and did your trick with the jelly roll technique, Old Coot, well what difference that makes to the finished product!!! Thank you!!!! (I was a bit worried when I did this as it didn't look like it was going to fill to fit my tin, but it did!)

Wayne your bread is next weeks challenge, I didn't have all the ingredients and not enough to subsititute, so after a trip to the store, I will have a try!


----------



## WayneT (Sep 26, 2004)

> Wayne your bread is next weeks challenge, I didn't have all the ingredients and not enough to subsititute, so after a trip to the store, I will have a try!



Yeah ,  don't forget this makes a beautiful white loaf, and halve the recipe if necessary. I just made a correction to the posted recipe. 2 Tabsp Sesame oil should have been 1 tabsp + 1 tabsp of olive or other oil (just a typing omission). The sesame oil gives a nice taste but 2 tabsp is too much.

This jelly rool thing is that rolling up the dough and tucking ends under etc before putting in tins. If so, I have been doing that for ages (because my first ever recipe said to) but stopped doing it recently purely because with this recipe I was not getting any benefit for the extra fiddling around. This may be necessary in a lot of  homemade breads that need the extra assistance. [/quote]


----------

